

Show HN: Free Bootstrap 3.0 Templates - hbien

I started making free Bootstrap templates in my spare time to: (1) practice design, (2) add to portfolio.  If anyone finds them useful, I&#x27;ll keep updating this site weekly.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;coverstrap.com
======
cloverich
The laptop breaks when you reduce image size - looks like the z-index not set
right for the image / laptop after resize?

------
hbien
Clickable: [http://coverstrap.com](http://coverstrap.com)

------
thinkdevcode
Nice simple templates, thanks for sharing

